# Key & Peele Season 3 coming to Blu-ray/DVD on Sept 23rd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

KEY & PEELE: SEASON THREE 2-DISC BLU-RAY OR 2-DISC DVD



Street date: September 23, 2014



Synopsis: PB & J. Milk and Cookies. Serial Killers & Showers. Some things just go together – like sketch masters Key & Peele on their buzz-worthy third season. From returning faves (substitute teacher!) to fresh material, this is one perfect pair. Key & Peele: Season Three is one not to be missed!



Audio & Subtitles:

· 5.1 Dolby TrueHD & Dolby Digital Stereo

· English SDH Subtitles



Special Features:

· The Van and Mike Show

· The Super Episode: Best of Seasons 1 & 2



S.R.P.:

DVD - $21.99 ($22.99 in Canada)

Blu-ray - $24.99 ($26.99 in Canada)


----------

